# Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?



## gstein (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

mein Sohn wünscht sich zum Geburtstag ein Stativ für seine Kamera (Sony Alpha 350). Was könnt Ihr empfehlen in der Preisklasse +/-100 Euro.

Ich hatte schon mal an das Velbon Sherpa 600 oder 800 gedacht.

Schon mal Danke für Eure Tipps

Gerhard


----------



## CityCobra (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

Hallo Gerhard!

Vor dem selben Problem stand ich vor ein paar Tagen auch, als ich ein passendes Stativ für meine Pentax K20D gesucht habe.
Nachdem ich mich ausgiebig im DSLR-Forum schlau gemacht hatte, fiel meine Wahl am Ende auf ein Stativ von *Cullmann*.
Und zwar ist es das *Magnesit 532* aus der neuen Cullmann Magnesit Reihe.

http://www.cullmann-foto.de/detail/id/magnesit-532.html

Hier z.B. mal ein Testbericht darüber:

http://www.cullmann-foto.de/uploads/media/Stativtest_MAGNESIT_01.pdf

und hier noch was -  DVF empfiehlt neue MAGNESIT Stativlinie

http://www.cullmann-foto.de/uploads/media/DVF_Test_MAGNESIT.pdf

Der aktuelle Preis liegt je nach Händler bei ca. EUR 100.
Da Du aber mit dem Stativ allein nicht glücklich wirst, müsste wohl noch ein passender Stativ-Kopf her, und das macht die Sache natürlich etwas teurer.
Meine Wahl fiel auf den passenden Kopf von Cullmann Typ 35Nm

http://www.cullmann-foto.de/detail/id/magnesit-35-nm-ga.html

Dazu habe ich mir noch eine passende Stativtasche mitbestellt.
Gekauft habe ich alles bei Foto-Erhardt, mit denen habe ich bisher ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

Hi Gerhard,

da ich lieber per Freihand knipse und viel mit stabi Obj. arbeite kommt mein stativ nur selten zum Einsatz (Familien und Selbst Porträit´s), hab ich mir erstmal ein günstiges 24€  gekauft.

Bin voll zufriden. http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00004163-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1245666476&sr=8-1

Ne gepolsterte Tasche ist ebenfalls dabei.

Sicher ist dies nicht das nonplusultra, mir reichts aber und ne wasserwagenanzeige ist da auch drann.

Ich spaare lieber das Geld für ne ordenliche Festbrennweite


----------



## Testpilot (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

So wie der Ralf hab ich es auch gemacht.
30 Euronen haben gelangt für den Rest hab ich meiner Canon einen IF Auslöser sowie einen Batteriegriff gegönnt 
Auf eine ordentliche Brennweite spare ich noch immer .....


----------



## Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

Hallo, 

es müsste doch erst mal geklärt werden was er hauptsächlich damit machen möchte. 
Ich denke für Porträtaufnahmen im allgemeinen ist ein Stativ eher ungeeignet, da nicht flexibel und schnell genug.

Also Gerhard, mach doch mal ein paar Angaben, was du denn bevorzugt fotografierst und ob du es mitnehmen willst auf Flugreisen oder auf Wanderschaft.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

Guten Morgen Frank,

danke für´s verschieben 

Ich meinte das ich das Stativ nur nutze wenn ich mit IF arbeiten und mit aufs bild will. Ansonsten gebe ich dir da vollkommen recht, das P Model sollte sich ja immer fein bewegen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

 Gerhard,

und welches stativ isses nun geworden ?


----------



## gstein (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches Kamerastativ soll ich kaufen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die nützlichen Tipps, habe letztsendlich das Velbon Sherpa 600 gekauft. Mein Sohn ist damit ganz happy.

Gruß

Gerhard


----------

